# WCG-TPU's Game Giveaway for the Warmup Challenge



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

In preparation for the main WCG Challenge for _*Clean Energy Project 2*_, which takes place in October, TPU's WCG team is kicking off a CEP2 "Warm Up" Challenge (9/19-9/22) with an awesome Game Giveaway.  _All TPU MEMBERS_ are encouraged to join up and donate some CPU cycles in lending a hand to Science and humanity, which also qualifies you for a chance to win an awesome game 

Please check out the main Warm Up Challenge thread where more information and details are laid out and where you will find knowledgeable members who are happy to assist!  

Winners:

*RAGE:
[Ion]*
  

*Indie Bundle 9:
Arjai, sabre23, Chevalr1c, & Irony*
  

*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army:
adulaamin*
  

*Van Helsing:
okidna*
  




*Batman:
TRWOV*
  

​







We have some awesome games up for grabs!
Alan Wake (theonedub)
RAGE (manofthem)
Hitman Absolution (theonedub)
Indie Bundle 9 (x2) (Norton/manofthem)
Retro Shooter Bundle (Norton)
Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army (manofthem)
Van Helsing (manofthem)

And as a GRAND PRIZE....  Batman Arkham Origins (Norton/manofthem split )!
*All are Steam games, either gifts or keys* 


*The Deal and How To Enter:* We have several games to enter for, and we have 1 Grand Prize!  Please enter 1 of the game selections AND everyone will be automatically entered for the Grand Prize, Batman Arkham Origins (pre-order)! .   

So,  everyone who posts for a game is automatically entered for Batman. If for any reason you don't want Batman, simply say so .   If you don't want any of the games but only want to enter for Batman, simply post accordingly. 

*Requirements:* Must be an active TPU WCG member with results returned by Sunday, 9/22/13, which is when the challenge ends 

*Closing Time:* Closing time will be on Sunday, Sep 22, 2013

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below 



Spoiler: Drawing Process



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 



> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> 
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.




On behalf of the WCG team, we like to invite all TPU members to join our team and have some fun with us!  We'd also like to thank all the team members who have been working hard crunching away, while continuing to expand their crunching farms wherever possible!

TPU's WCG team is an exciting thing to be a part of, to be associated with terrific people who are generous enough to contribute their computers and resources for the greater good of Science and mankind.  Come Join Our Team!


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks great- there's still time to join up, crunch, and win some great games


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2013)

Crunch Strong 

I'm going to enter for Batman.


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2013)

Crunch oh guys


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

Come on guys, don't forget to enter for games too


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there going to be a pole to pick which game you want to enter for or do you just post which one in this thread? If it's enter in thread I am in for Sniper Elite Zombie army.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2013)

Since I am going to draw prizes for the World CEP2 Challenge, I think I will use that system for the Team Prizes (and the TPU member prizes as well, if I will be responsible for that).


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

Indie Bundle, please.  

Norton, please tell me Fez is ACTUALLY part of it. Burn the rest, I want FEZ!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is there going to be a pole to pick which game you want to enter for or do you just post which one in this thread? If it's enter in thread I am in for Sniper Elite Zombie army.



I think it would be easy enough to just post what game you'd like to enter for, as you did. That way, if you need/want to change your option, you can just edit your post. 

If anything changes, I'll edit and post the changes.

Also, everyone who posts for a game is automatically entered for Batman. If for any reason you don't want Batman, silly say so .   If you don't want any of the games but only want Batman, simply post accordingly. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Indie Bundle, please.
> 
> Norton, please tell me Fez is ACTUALLY part of it. Burn the rest, I want FEZ!



It's the Indie 9 Bundle here:
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

Very please...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok, don't burn the rest. But let me make this clear, in case anyone was wondering.

I want FEZ.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2013)

Not entering - just dropping by to say thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2013)

Let's do this


----------



## okidna (Sep 20, 2013)

Van Helsing, please


----------



## sabre23 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am in for Indie Bundle 9 .....


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2013)

BTW, I am entering for the HIB 9 or RAGE. I have not much interest in Batman, actually (if I "get" it I could put it in he TPU prize pool of the CEP2 challenge, or you could redraw).


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 20, 2013)

Not entering, but awesome giveaway


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 20, 2013)

Batty for Batman personally.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

Remember that the new Batman is the Grand Prize you may choose one of the other games and still be able to win Batman....

Translation- Vote for one of the others and you're still elligible for Batman


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Remember that the new Batman is the Grand Prize you may choose one of the other games and still be able to win Batman....
> 
> Translation- Vote for one of the others and you're still elligible for Batman



Right! Thanks.

In that case, first I'll "Rage", and then I'll go "Batty"...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 21, 2013)

Rage pls and then of course Batman


----------



## Irony (Sep 21, 2013)

Is the Humble weekly sale being given away? It's in the picture but I didn't see the title below


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> Is the Humble weekly sale being gived away? It's in the picture but I didn't see the title below



Yes- it's last weeks weekly sale Retro Shooter edition. I'll see if I can pull the game list in a few minutes 

That bundle contains these games:





Also....

4 more games have been added to the *Indie 9* bundle 
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2013)

I would do sniper elite.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Rage pls and then of course Batman



Hi night.fox

You will need to join our crunching Team and report some results by Sunday 9/22 @ 2400 GMT to qualify for the drawings.

Here's a link to guide you in joining up:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

If you have already done so then welcome to the Team!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Matt! 

Count me in for Rage please, but not Batman


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> Is the Humble weekly sale being gived away? It's in the picture but I didn't see the title below





Norton said:


> Yes- it's last weeks weekly sale Retro Shooter edition. I'll see if I can pull the game list in a few minutes
> 
> That bundle contains these games:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130920/HumbleRetro.jpg
> ...




This deserves an apology from me. When making the picture, I googled and copied/pasted very quickly, but it wasn't exactly correct. The Retro Shooter Bundle contains what Norton mentioned (which are the games that are mentioned in my link), and they are terrific games.   My link is not the official link, but it's all I could find after I posted the OP.  Sorry for the confusion. 



Edit: now I'm confused....  
The Indie Bundle 9 contains the games in the link provided, should be official. 

The Retro Shooter Bundle contains the games mentioned in the unofficial link...   Hope that makes sense.


Please let met know if that doesn't make sense


----------



## Irony (Sep 21, 2013)

Its clear...to me at least lol. I was confused before. I would like to enter for Indie Bundle 9


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

Science needs our help, but games need our love  

Keep the entries coming crunchers


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2013)

I am lost, but then again I have had a few beers, well more than a few.  its my Birthday tomorrow and we are bbq today with friemds   had ribs in the smoker most of the day.  melt in your mouth.  
Tommorrow morning doing some hunting..i hope.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 21, 2013)

In for Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army!


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

About 20 hours left in the challenge- there's still time to get some crunching done for the Team and have a shot at some great games!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

I was planning on drawing tonight but I don't know if that will be possible due to my being out. Not sure when I'll get home but if it's early enough, we will draw and announce tonight. If not, we will just end up drawn ending tomorrow. 

I hope that's not a disappointment or inconvenience, but it's the best I can do. 



On the plus side, chances on winning games is looking pretty good imo.  It's exciting!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Even though we didn't post but were running CEP2 WU for this contest will still be entered?

Ether way Im in for RAGE!


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2013)

I want to kill Zombies


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Even though we didn't post but were running CEP2 WU for this contest will still be entered?
> 
> Ether way Im in!



Go ahead and post what game you want to be entered for.   You can choose one from the list, and entering automatically enters you for Batman. 


The drawing will be in a few hours when I get home from work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Revised my post  thanks MOT!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry that this is so late; I really haven't been feeling too great and fell asleep after work :shadedshu

Anyway, without any further nonsense .......





Winners:

*RAGE:
[Ion]*
  

*Indie Bundle 9:
Arjai, sabre23, Chevalr1c, & Irony*
  

*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army:
adulaamin*
  

*Van Helsing:
okidna*
  




*Batman:
TRWOV*
  

​




Congrats to all the winners.  I will be PMing the winners with further instructions on their prizes.  However, there are several leftover games: Hitman, Alan Wake, and Retro Shooter pack.  If interested in those, please PM theonedub for Hitman and Alan Wake or Norton for the Retro Shooter Bundle. 

Thanks to all for entering the game giveaway for our CEP2 challenge.  We did a tremendous job during the challenge, all thanks to the hand efforts of our dedicated team members.  It's great to see the team growing and expanding, and let's hope that continue on, right up through the main CEP2 challenge coming up soon! 

I'm sure we will have some goodness for that challenge too, some awesome game to giveaway.  See you all then!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks to all of our crunchers and congrats to all of the game winners! 

Thanks also to manofthem for setting up another great game giveaway!!! 

@ Chevalr1c- sent the link to redeem the Indie 9 Bundle to you via PM


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for the giveaway! Time to kill some zombies!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 24, 2013)

If anyone who entered and did not win is now interested in the two titles I donated, please post in this thread within the next 24-36hrs. First come, first served. If they are not claimed I will roll them over into a future giveaway. 

Thanks for taking the time to run this, manofthem. Also, great work and a big thanks to Norton for getting the challenge setup


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody!!

For Everything!

Always!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Batman:
> TRWOV





YGPM


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for running this awesome giveaway Matt!


----------



## Irony (Sep 24, 2013)

Yay! Thank you! All hail the gods of the giveaways!! Lol.


----------



## okidna (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!

Thank you very much for this giveaway. You guys (Mat, Bill, and theonedub) are the best!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for the HIB9, Bill and Manofthem!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all who made it possible!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2013)

All games have been claimed and sent to their new owners! Congrats fellers! 
Another big thanks to everyone for contributing in making this challenge and giveaway successful!  See you all again soon


----------

